

Love is a math problem: How Triangulate raised $750K for Facebook dating app - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/07/27/triangulate-raises-750k-for-data-driven-dating-on-facebook/

======
phrotoma
I've wondered lately why things like Power and Friendfeed weren't doing this
already. They've had more datapoints than Triangulate are using for some time
now.

